
Ask HN: Great Android / Kotlin Blogs/Podcasts? - awaywopassd
While we are discussing popular blogs for iOS, what are great blogs for Android?<p>I personally love Fragmented podcast.
======
fakeElonMusk
I've always wondered about this as well. Seems like the iOS blogs / podcasts
are more well known or are somehow surfaced more prominently. Same w iOS
conferences - there just seems to be more of them. For example there was a
Kotlin conference in Amsterdam a few weeks ago and I had no clue about it.

I occasionally check the Android developer blog and yt channel -
[https://www.youtube.com/androiddevelopers](https://www.youtube.com/androiddevelopers)
[https://android-developers.googleblog.com/](https://android-
developers.googleblog.com/). Have not checked out Fragmented but will do so.

